# Idaho Unit 55



## katorade

Anyone know anything about this unit. Haven't decided yet I like it cause of the late season. But is it worth the $301.75 for the tag I'm still in high school kinda expensive. Will I see plenty of deer or is this just another tough gen. hunt. Don't care if I harvest but would like to see some rutting bucks.

Thanks


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Isn't that the South Hills? I thought it was general archery and draw rifle? Wrong unit maybe?


----------



## katorade

http://fishgame.idaho.gov/ifwis/huntpla ... x?ID=24549
That's the unit.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Looks like it. You will have to draw the tag and it is a hard one to get for non-res.(or atleast it used to be). They had a big winter kill shortly after i moved back to utah but 2 years ago i talked to the biologist up there and he said it is rebounding decently. That is a sweet area to hunt, i saw some of the biggest deer of my life on that mountain. Also a good amount of lions and coyotes. Good luck on the draw.


----------



## katorade

Woops forgot to mention I will be bowhunting sorry pm if needed thanks.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

You will see plenty of deer, no doubt, if your in the right areas and there is a little snow. The late archery is OTC still isn't it?? I would also consider 57 if they are offering the archery tag there this year. I think either unit would be well worth it. I would guess it to be one of the toughest hunts there is though if there is snow on the ground (at least for spot and stalk) I have spent some time with friends in the area and know how frustrated you can get seeing good bucks and no way to put a stock on in the sage and cedars in crusty snow. It is nothing like it was a few years ago out there, but there is still some good bucks to be had. 

Good luck and keep me posted. You might also look to apply for Unit 57 late season Muzzleloader, (Nov Hunt) if there are many left-over tags as the main draw is to late to apply.


----------



## katorade

Thanks ya I hope to see some deer.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

Hey Katorade, call me or stop by the shop... I know the area intimately after 15 years of hunting that late bowhunt... the main problem is that the unit is open to everyone still holding an archery tag and almost everyone holding an archery tag can be found on that unit...


----------

